# Reiserfs Partition hat sich verabschiedet

## ceus79

Hab hier gerade ein scheinbar schwereres Problem mit einer Partition.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand nen Rat geben, ich schilder das einfach mal hier:

Ich mußte einen Reset machen nachdem sich mein System beim booten

aufgehangen hat, beim nächsten booten kam folgende Meldung: 

```
Kernel panic -

not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(3,4)
```

Hab dann versucht mit Knoppix in mein System reinzukommen, aber meine  root

Partition (/dev/hda4/) lässt sich nicht mehr mounten.

Das ist jetzt sehr ungünstig, da ich dort viele wichtige Daten hab und

natürlich kein Backup.

reiserfsck --check sagt mir folgendes:

```

reiserfs_open: the reiserfs superblock cannot be found on /dev/hda4.

Failed to open the filesystem.

If the partition table has not been changed, and the partition is

valid  and  it really  contains  a reiserfs  partition,  then the

superblock  is corrupted and you need to run this utility with

--rebuild-sb.
```

Hab reiserfsck dann mit der option --rebuild-sb laufen lassen, da ich zum

Schluss aber nicht sicher war ob ich das richtige eingetragen hab das ganze

nochmal abgebrochen. Ich geb das ganze hier nochmal wieder für den Fall das das

jemandem was sagt:

```

root@ttyp1[knoppix]# reiserfsck --rebuild-sb /dev/hda4

reiserfsck 3.6.19 (2003 www.namesys.com)

*************************************************************

** If you are using the latest reiserfsprogs and  it fails **

** please  email bug reports to reiserfs-list@namesys.com, **

** providing  as  much  information  as  possible --  your **

** hardware,  kernel,  patches,  settings,  all reiserfsck **

** messages  (including version),  the reiserfsck logfile, **

** check  the  syslog file  for  any  related information. **

** If you would like advice on using this program, support **

** is available  for $25 at  www.namesys.com/support.html. **

*************************************************************

Will check superblock and rebuild it if needed

Will put log info to 'stdout'

Do you want to run this program?[N/Yes] (note need to type Yes if you

do):Yes

reiserfs_open: the reiserfs superblock cannot be found on /dev/hda4.

what the version of ReiserFS do you use[1-4]

        (1)   3.6.x

        (2) >=3.5.9 (introduced in the middle of 1999) (if you use linux

2.2, choose this one)

        (3) < 3.5.9 converted to new format (don't choose if unsure)

        (4) < 3.5.9 (this is very old format, don't choose if unsure)

        (X)   exit

1

Enter block size [4096]:

No journal device was specified. (If journal is not available, re-run with

--no-journal-available option specified).

Is journal default? (y/n)[y]:

Did you use resizer(y/n)[n]: n

rebuild-sb: no uuid found, a new uuid was generated

(18017a0c-55ef-4a57-8b45-fb9e165a7057)

rebuild-sb: You either have a corrupted journal or have just changed

the start of the partition with some partition table editor. If you are

sure that the start of the partition is ok, rebuild the journal header.

Do you want to rebuild the journal header? (y/n)[n]: y

Reiserfs super block in block 16 on 0x304 of format 3.6 with standard

journal

Count of blocks on the device: 36296848

Number of bitmaps: 1108

Blocksize: 4096

Free blocks (count of blocks - used [journal, bitmaps, data, reserved]

blocks): 0

Root block: 0

Filesystem is NOT clean

Tree height: 0

Hash function used to sort names: not set

Objectid map size 0, max 972

Journal parameters:

        Device [0x0]

        Magic [0x0]

        Size 8193 blocks (including 1 for journal header) (first block 18)

        Max transaction length 1024 blocks

        Max batch size 900 blocks

        Max commit age 30

Blocks reserved by journal: 0

Fs state field: 0x1:

         some corruptions exist.

sb_version: 2

inode generation number: 0

UUID: 18017a0c-55ef-4a57-8b45-fb9e165a7057

LABEL:

Set flags in SB:

Is this ok ? (y/n)[n]: n

Super block was not written

```

Tja, hat jemand nen Tip wie ich am besten vorgehe? Mit reiserfsck oder gibts ne Alternative?

----------

## ZX-81

Mir hat vor Kurzem auch das erste Mal eine Reiserfs-Partition einen Fehler gemeldet (Habe schon mehrere Jahre auf einer Menge Systeme (>5) fast ausschliesslich reiserfs im Einsatz). Konnte die Partition nicht mounten und hat fschk --rebuild-tree empfohlen. Dieses wiederum hat einen Hardwardefekt vermutet. smartctl hat dann das Festplattenproblem bestätigt. Also habe ich den ganzen Platteninhalt von Knoppicilin aus mit dd-rescue auf eine andere Platte kopiert und dort den fschk -rebuild-tree durchgeführt (Hat natürlich nicht auf den ersten Versuch geklappt, erst beim dritten Versuch war ich bei knoppicilin und dd_rescue). So konnte ich den Platteninhalt (scheinbar) vollständig retten. 

Auch wenn Du keinen physikalischen Plattendefekt hast, würde ich Dir empfehlen erstmal die ganze Partition (oder die ganze Platte) auf ein anderes Medium zu kopieren (z.B. mit dd), dann ist es nicht so tragisch, wenn der erste Rettungsversuch scheitert. Gröbere Harddiskprobleme würdest Du bei der Kopieraktion auch mitkriegen.

Viel Glück

ZX

----------

## Anarcho

Aber dann nicht vergessen knoppiclin mit der option noswap zu starten, nicht war ZX-81?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Haldir

Unter Umständen mal testdisk anschauen

----------

## ceus79

Schonmal danke für die Anregungen, werde jetzt wohl wirklich die Partition erstmal kopieren bevor ich irgendwelche Rettungsversuche unternehme.

Da hab ich noch eine Frage: Die Partition ist (leider) über 120GB groß, wovon aber nur ca. 20-25 GB belegt sind. Wenn ich diese Partition jetzt sichere, brauch ich dafür mindestens soviel Speicher wie die Partition groß is, oder genügt auch weniger (z.B. 100GB) weil ja nicht alles belegt ist?

----------

## ZX-81

Es genügt auch weniger, Du kannst das Backup mit gzip komprimieren, wie hier beschrieben: 

[TIP] Bytegenaues Backup von gentoo

Nachdem die Partition überhaupt nicht mehr erkannt wird, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass sich im Partitiontable irgendwas verändert hat, sind denn die Partitionen davor und dahinter (so es sie denn gibt) fehlerfrei? 

ZX

----------

## ceus79

Das ist die Ausgabe von fdisk:

```
Platte /dev/hda: 160.0 GByte, 160041885696 Byte

255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spuren, 19457 Zylinder

Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 * 512 = 8225280 Bytes

    Gerät Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1        1306    10490413+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2            1307        1319      104422+  83  Linux

/dev/hda3            1320        1382      506047+  82  Linux Swap

/dev/hda4            1383       19457   145187437+  83  Linux

```

Sieht für mich soweit normal aus, hda1 und hda2 lassen sich auch problemlos mounten.

Hier nochmal die Ausgabe von testdisk, falls das weitere Erkenntnisse bringt:

```
Disk /dev/hda - CHS 19457 255 63 - 152625 MB

Check the harddisk size: HD jumpers settings, BIOS detection, OS limitation...

The following partition can't be recovered. The harddisk seems too small!

     Partition               Start        End    Size in sectors

D Linux                 1383   1  1 19458   0 36  290374848

[  Quit  ]

ReiserFS 3.6 with standard journal, need recovery, 141784 MB[quote][/quote]
```

----------

## ZX-81

 *ceus79 wrote:*   

> Hier nochmal die Ausgabe von testdisk, falls das weitere Erkenntnisse bringt:
> 
> ```
> Disk /dev/hda - CHS 19457 255 63 - 152625 MB
> 
> ...

 

Das sieht schon recht merkwürdig aus, entweder hat testdisk da einen Fehler oder mit Deiner Partition stimmt wirklich was nicht.

----------

## ceus79

Ich habe jetzt eine Sicherungskopie meiner Partition erstellt und dann mal mein Glück mit reiserfsck --rebuild-sb und --rebuild-tree versucht. 

Jetzt komme ich immerhin an meine Daten wie Dokumente, emails etc. wieder ran.

Ich kann auch vom System booten, aber mit dermaßen vielen Fehlermeldungen das es wahrscheinlich eine Ewigkeit dauern würde das System wieder herzustellen. 

Ich werd wahrscheinlich mein Home Verzeichnis sichern und das System komplett neu installieren, es sei denn es fällt mir bis heut abend noch was anderes ein...

----------

## mrsteven

Tu dir einen Gefallen und überprüfe deine Platte mit /sbin/badblocks (dauert halt ziemlich lang). Ansonsten installierst du eventuell umsonst, weil die Platte unter Gedächtnisverlust leidet.

----------

## ZX-81

Freut mich, dass Du wieder an Deine Daten gekommen bist.

Ich wäre der Platte gegenüber auch etwas misstrauisch, hast Du schon mal überprüft ob smartctl irgendwelche Fehler meldet (smartctl /dev/hdx -a) und auch einen Selbstdiagnose damit gemacht (smartctl /dev/hdx -t long)? Auch dass testdisk meint die Partition wäre zu gross für die Platte finde ich merkwürdig. Vielleicht solltest Du die Partition sicherheitshalber diesmal etwas kleiner anlegen.

ZX

----------

## ceus79

Ich denke an der Platte liegts nicht, das hier sieht ja ganz normal aus:

```
/sbin/badblocks -v /dev/hda

Checking blocks 0 to 156290904

Checking for bad blocks (read-only test): done

Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found.

```

Das hier sagt mir weniger:

```
smartctl -s on /dev/hda -a

smartctl version 5.33 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-4 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Device Model:     SAMSUNG SP1614N

Serial Number:    S016J10X558729

Firmware Version: TM100-24

User Capacity:    160,041,885,696 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   7

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0

Local Time is:    Sun Apr 17 14:30:25 2005 CEST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF ENABLE/DISABLE COMMANDS SECTION ===

SMART Enabled.

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity

                                        was never started.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      ( 242) Self-test routine in progress...

                                        20% of test remaining.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                 (5760) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x1b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off supp

ort.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        No Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        No Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        No General Purpose Logging support.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (  96) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_

FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -

       1

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   049   048   000    Pre-fail  Always       -

       8320

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -

       112

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   253   253   010    Pre-fail  Always       -

       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000b   253   253   051    Pre-fail  Always       -

       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0024   253   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -

       0

  9 Power_On_Half_Minutes   0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -

       1037h+06m

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   253   253   049    Pre-fail  Always       -

       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -

       56

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   163   118   000    Old_age   Always       -

       25

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x000a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -

       94281985

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0012   253   253   000    Old_age   Always       -

       0

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0033   253   253   010    Pre-fail  Always       -

       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0031   253   253   010    Pre-fail  Offline      -

       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x000b   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -

       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x000b   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -

       0

201 Soft_Read_Error_Rate    0x000b   100   100   051    Pre-fail  Always       -

       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 2

        CR = Command Register [HEX]

        FR = Features Register [HEX]

        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

        ER = Error register [HEX]

        ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 2 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 1035 hours (43 days + 3 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle

.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  04 51 00 00 4f c2 e0  Error: ABRT

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  b0 da 00 00 4f c2 e0 00      00:47:06.563  SMART RETURN STATUS

  ec 00 00 a5 04 53 e0 00      00:47:06.563  IDENTIFY DEVICE

Error 1 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 1035 hours (43 days + 3 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  04 51 00 00 4f c2 e0  Error: ABRT

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  b0 da 00 00 4f c2 e0 00      00:46:36.313  SMART RETURN STATUS

  ec 00 00 85 04 53 e0 00      00:46:36.313  IDENTIFY DEVICE

  ef 02 00 00 00 00 e0 00      00:38:30.750  SET FEATURES [Enable write cache]

  c6 00 10 00 00 00 e0 00      00:38:30.750  SET MULTIPLE MODE

  10 00 3f 00 00 00 e0 00      00:38:30.750  RECALIBRATE [OBS-4]

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

Device does not support Selective Self Tests/Logging

```

Aber mein System läuft jetzt wieder; werde aber jetzt mal regelmäßig mein System sichern, das is ja alles sehr zeitaufwendig sonst  :Rolling Eyes: 

Danke für die Ratschläge soweit... :Smile: 

----------

## ZX-81

 *ceus79 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Self-test execution status:      ( 242) Self-test routine in progress...
> 
> ...

 

Hier meldet das Laufwerk dass gerade ein Self-Test läuft. Wurde vermutlich mit "smartctl /dev/hda -t long" gestartet. Wenn Du den Status jetzt nochmal abbfragst siehst Du ob es dabei Fehler gegeben hat. Nachdem das Laufwerk aber schon jetzt Fehler aufgezeichnet hat, würde ich der Platte nicht mehr trauen (Ich kann die Fehlermeldungen allerdings auch nicht einstufen). 

ZX

----------

## ceus79

```
Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

```

Jetzt sagt er mir das...

Kann mir aber nicht so richtig vorstellen das es an der Platte liegt, da es ja ein Hardware Reset meinerseits war und kein Absturz in dem Sinne.

----------

## mrsteven

Du kannst ja trotzdem mal überprüfen, ob das IDE-Kabel richtig befestigt ist, bzw. ob es überhaupt in Ordnung ist. Mich wundert es halt doch, dass auch die Partitionstabelle dabei kaputt gegangen ist.

----------

## ZX-81

 *ceus79 wrote:*   

> Kann mir aber nicht so richtig vorstellen das es an der Platte liegt, da es ja ein Hardware Reset meinerseits war und kein Absturz in dem Sinne.

 

Ist für mich schwer vorstellbar, dass Du das Problem durch den HW-Reset ausgelösst hast. Nachdem es bei mir schon sehr oft gut gegangen ist, denke ich mir inzwischen nichts mehr, wenn ich den Rechner resete oder einfach den Strom ausschalte ohne ihn herunterzufahren. Bisher habe ich nur zweimal Ärger mit einer Reiserfs-Partition bekommen, in beiden Fällen lag ein Defekt der Festplatte vor.

Deine Platte scheint mir noch nicht sehr alt zu sein, vieleicht tauscht Samsung sie ja auf Kulanz aus.

ZX

----------

